# LED (Beamswork) lighting question



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

There is a guy on this forum named "jeffkrol"...he may have PAR information for Beamswork fixtures.


----------



## Monrankim (May 28, 2016)

dcutl002 said:


> There is a guy on this forum named "jeffkrol"...he may have PAR information for Beamswork fixtures.


I remember reading some of his posts in the past now that you mention it. He is even mentioned in an Amazon review. Thanks
@jeffkrol


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

I was able to find this for you. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9554738-post1.html


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi 

While I cant answer your specific question I have one of these on a 6 foot long 2 foot deep low tech tank, the light is 2 years old and I have not had an issue with it.

This is the tank its on.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1135274-my-100-gallon-low-tech.html


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Monrankim,

Wow, a 90 day warranty??!! I know they are inexpensive but I would expect something better if it was a quality light. Did you check out this comparison? Last fall my Marineland DoubleBright died and I purchased my second Fluval F&P 2.0 - a 48"-60" unit. I have it sitting in the middle of my 75 gallon, with a glass top, and I have to turn down the output quite a bit to have a [email protected] output at the substrate level (measured with an Apogee Instruments MQ-500 full spectrum PAR meter designed for accurately measuring LED output). Max par at 18" depth is about [email protected]


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

"old style" 1W (and 3W) Beamsworks had about 90 degree "snap in" lenses. "native" optics (put on by the chip manuf.) are usually around 120 degrees..Not really removeable..

If you have enough tiny lights shining down it will penetrate just fine to a certain extent.


----------



## Monrankim (May 28, 2016)

The Fluval F & P is a very nice light. German engineered and a 3 year warranty no less. That has definitely given me something to think about. A bit more expensive but I like a company that backs up their work. I would not have the guts to do a dunk test either by the way, kudos to @CoryWM and to you for providing solid info. In any case, I have some the specs I need for comparison. @dcutl002 , @NickAu , @jeffkrol Thanks a lot for your help.


It appears that this Beamswork light, when compared to others hold their own when it comes to output/power but it's a risk because it's mass produced in China and you can draw the short straw and get one that craps out in 91 days.


I'll put the info here for anyone that might read this thread looking for the same information.


Beamswork LED 1W 6500K HI Lumen
Lumen: 6500
LEDs: 63x 1W (63 watts)
Config: 54x 6500K, 9x Actinic

Fluval F & P




















Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Monrankim,
> 
> Wow, a 90 day warranty??!! I know they are inexpensive but I would expect something better if it was a quality light. Did you check out this comparison? Last fall my Marineland DoubleBright died and I purchased my second Fluval F&P 2.0 - a 48"-60" unit. I have it sitting in the middle of my 75 gallon, with a glass top, and I have to turn down the output quite a bit to have a [email protected] output at the substrate level (measured with an Apogee Instruments MQ-500 full spectrum PAR meter designed for accurately measuring LED output). Max par at 18" depth is about [email protected]


----------



## Monrankim (May 28, 2016)

I had another lighting question. Instead of starting another thread I figured I would ask here. 

Would I be better off keeping​ the T8's or going with T5ho's as opposed going with LEDs? I have been going through a lot of threads and looking at various PAR charts and it seems like the LEDs won't match or exceed the PAR of 4 32 watt T8's if the data is correct. I have also looked at direct-wire LED T8 replacement bulbs that match or slightly exceed the total LED wattage of the above mentioned LED fixtures (taking 4 bulbs into account), but when you look at the lumen output, they don't measure up to the output of the regular T8 bulbs. I know lumens are about what the eye can see and not PAR but, I assume that higher lumens equate to higher PAR to some degree, especially when you are comparing lights of the same color temp. I was focused on finding a good LED to get my 75 gallon in a higher lighting range but since digging deeper (all day), I am not so sure that I am even going in the right direction. Any input is appreciated.

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

128W of LED... consider that a good point when you want to exceed what you have.
Minor problem w/ lumens is it is just a gross output w/ no consideration of directional efficiency..which goes in favor of LED's for themost part.


4 @ 4ft T5HO is hard to beat at a reasonable cost.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

monrakim, T5HOs are good lights. Great initial investment. But, bulbs need to be changed out once or twice a year (depending on who you listen to), also, sometimes you'll need to replace a ballast. Fluorescent lights do burn more electricity than LEDs and they create more heat. Something to consider.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Monrankim said:


> I had another lighting question. Instead of starting another thread I figured I would ask here.
> 
> Would I be better off keeping​ the T8's or going with T5ho's as opposed going with LEDs? I have been going through a lot of threads and looking at various PAR charts and it seems like the LEDs won't match or exceed the PAR of 4 32 watt T8's if the data is correct. I have also looked at direct-wire LED T8 replacement bulbs that match or slightly exceed the total LED wattage of the above mentioned LED fixtures (taking 4 bulbs into account), but when you look at the lumen output, they don't measure up to the output of the regular T8 bulbs. I know lumens are about what the eye can see and not PAR but, I assume that higher lumens equate to higher PAR to some degree, especially when you are comparing lights of the same color temp. I was focused on finding a good LED to get my 75 gallon in a higher lighting range but since digging deeper (all day), I am not so sure that I am even going in the right direction. Any input is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


 
I am curious. I run four 32 watt T8 bulbs in cheap lowes fixture with no reflective material (dull grey), over 80 gal low tech that is slightly taller than 75 gal, and I must hang the light above the surface of the water approx. 6 inches to avoid algae on tips of tall plant's in my tank.
Does your four tube T8 light have good reflector's? does it sit on the tank or hang above it?
Anyone have PAR estimates of four tube fixtures with 32 watt T8 bulbs?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

roadmaster said:


> I am curious. I run four 32 watt T8 bulbs in cheap lowes fixture with no reflective material (dull grey), over 80 gal low tech that is slightly taller than 75 gal, and I must hang the light above the surface of the water approx. 6 inches to avoid algae on tips of tall plant's in my tank.
> Does your four tube T8 light have good reflector's? does it sit on the tank or hang above it?
> Anyone have PAR estimates of four tube fixtures with 32 watt T8 bulbs?


Roughly..


----------



## jnboone (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't have an answer, but I have two of those Beamsworks 30" on my 125 gallon and a 48" Current Plus Pro. The timer and features on the plus pro are definitely nicer, but the beamsworks put out more light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monrankim (May 28, 2016)

roadmaster said:


> I am curious. I run four 32 watt T8 bulbs in cheap lowes fixture with no reflective material (dull grey), over 80 gal low tech that is slightly taller than 75 gal, and I must hang the light above the surface of the water approx. 6 inches to avoid algae on tips of tall plant's in my tank.
> Does your four tube T8 light have good reflector's? does it sit on the tank or hang above it?
> Anyone have PAR estimates of four tube fixtures with 32 watt T8 bulbs?


I think I am currently using the same fixture but I bought it at Home Depot. I peeled off the reflective foil material from a car windshield reflector/shade and glued it inside the hood for a reflector. So far it has served me well. When my tank was lowtech, I had a lot of growth and minimal, if any algae. I used 2 6500k bulbs and 2 Philips Plant & Aquarium bulbs. Since it was unmineralized soil under the cap substrate, I may have had the benefit of natural CO2 from the breakdown of organics in the soil. About a year after I had a problem with bba and went with CO2. Now I'm looking at T5HO fixtures. 

Currently with the T8's, according to Rotala Butterfly's lightning calculator, my PAR is between 34 to 44 depending how well my improvised reflector is actually doing. I am also not sure how accurate the calculator is compared to the chart above.

I was sitting across from my tank so I snapped these to show the light (painted black)
















.


----------

